# Check Engine Light and Emissions Tommorow....



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

So i replaced my gauge cluster because my speedometer and odometer were failing intermittantly. Only prob is now the check engine light is on...and i dont see how replacing the gauge cluster could do that....only thing i can think of is that the old gauge clusters light bulb for the check engine light was burned out. So what do i do now? If i put the old one back in for the emissions will they know that its puttin out a Check Engine? Any feedback appreciated, i gotta go in 2morro.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check and reset the ecu. it may be an old code you werent aware of?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

They simply test that the bulb works with igntion key switch in the ON position. That is a quick two-seconds fail for them. I'd be more embarrased then annoyed if that occurred to me.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

jserrano said:


> They simply test that the bulb works with igntion key switch in the ON position. That is a quick two-seconds fail for them.


that is certainly not true. In NH and in many other states they do an emissions test which means they hook the car's computer up to the machine to see if there are any codes. Any garage that does a 2 second check is fined and their license is suspended. That's just as bad as a "lick & stick"

Darktide


----------

